# Lets hear it for.........



## PuffDragon (Oct 22, 2008)

The Phillies!!!!!! I can't believe we're in the series!!! OMGotz I'm freaking out and we just won Game 1! I was also at the Flyers game tonight but had the Phillies on my phone getting the play by play until I got home. Flyers are 0-6 ugh So lets hope they can pick up the pace and be like the Phillies!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG wow I just got in from Phiilly. It was absolute mayhem. I wish I brought my camera. Phillies won the Series!! Im so stoked. The city really needed an uplifting. EVeryone was crazy. I was at Broad St. all night. If you watch the news you will see how insane it was. Whatever they tell you. I can guarantee you it was 10x worse then what they say on the news. Crazy!!!!!!!!!!! LEt's go Phillies!!!!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 30, 2008)

Some of you might have seen this, but this was the theme all week for the Phils!










http://www.thegoodphight.com/2008/10/22/640585/do-it-for-steve-fellas

http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/phillies/do_it_for_Steve.html


----------



## hoosier (Oct 31, 2008)

i actually find those things kinda sad... but im happy philly won though!


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 1, 2008)

So call me a noob, but here I am on my way to 1000 Hive [email protected]! I actually got close to 1200.

10 more to go til 1000


















































#1000!!!!!!!!!









It was Werth [email protected]!!!!


----------



## akward_silence91 (Nov 1, 2008)

lol dude


----------



## akward_silence91 (Nov 1, 2008)

yur hands are soo red. ha


----------



## JohnMatthew (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice action shots on those flying high fives  . My dad grew up in philly so I was kinda rootin for em too even tho I was born and raised in florida :roll: .


----------

